# First time



## SAMTAZ717 (Jan 29, 2014)

Helloo every one. I was wondering if there are any people that get together every now and again in groups to train. I am a beginner, have never tried wing chun and would like to try it out. Burbank, california


----------



## Blindside (Jan 29, 2014)

You may get lucky and find someone who just wants to get together and show you what Wing Chun is about, but it seems to me the easiest way would be to seek out formal instruction in it.  In my experience groups of martial artists who "get together" from diverse systems are usually instructors who have developed a relationship over the years with others in their peer groups that are looking to train at their own level and to expand their horizons.  It usually isn't something they advertise.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good advice from Blindside.  But it might be worth asking around the members of the school where you train as well.

Anyway, welcome to MT.  I'm sure you will enjoy it here.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm sure if you went to a class, you would make friends with other students and be able to get together with them outside of class.


----------



## Roger Tyson (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree. I think there is so much "my style" and "your style", people forget that we are individuals and the only style perfect for you is not created by someone else.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 29, 2014)

Roger Tyson said:


> I agree. I think there is so much "my style" and "your style", people forget that we are individuals and the only style perfect for you is not created by someone else.



Most everyone I have run into who actually tried to create their own system without a strong base in some existing art have pretty much sucked.


----------



## Takai (Mar 29, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Most everyone I have run into who actually tried to create their own system without a strong base in some existing art have pretty much sucked.



I would have to agree. Natural talent will only get you so far. Without a strong base everything comes crumbling down.

Getting back to the OP, I would agree with previous statements find some formal instruction. Maybe see if you can get some introductory classes. Experience any MA by just getting together (while it maybe fun) will limit you in the long run. Their is absolutely no replacement to learning from an experienced teacher.


----------



## Roger Tyson (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes I agree you need a strong and confidnt base. But your style shouldnt limit your creativity. For example if you have a strong karate base shouldnt neceseraly kick all the way through like miay thai if you posessess a strong kick.


----------



## Roger Tyson (Apr 5, 2014)

In my defence, My base comes from Sanshou (Sanda), but I have trained some Muay Thai, Kali Sikaran, Kung fu Toa and found that as long as you have a strong base, like stance, footwork and balance in your weightdistrubution, I have found ma much more exiting by learning to use imputs from other styles. I trained Kung fu Toa first but Sanshou a lot longer so my basics comes from that. I think it is a style that is very adaptale to other styles. But then again, maybe if I only dedicated myself to Sanshou all the time, I would be a better fighter. It is much a matter of opinion. I enjoy the arts more if I let it be an outlet of creativity and stimulation. But it is true that the natural reflecses must come from something that is deeply rooted in repetition. Meaning a style must be the foundation. I just say that now there is so many ways to learn new techniques from different styles that with enough repetition and training you can find that many styles have some aspect that might suit your natural way of moving. To me MA is much about figuring out how I as an individual function best and getting to know my own weaknesses and strength as it is about dedicating myself to adapt myself to another ways.


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2014)

Sikaran??   Wow!  We actually have a few people here that have trained in it too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roger Tyson (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool. Dont know if there is more than one kind of Sikara, but the one I trained was called Kali Sikaran. Basicly a self defence system from the Phillipinos. I didnt train it much so I dont know it very well.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 8, 2014)

Takai said:


> I would have to agree. Natural talent will only get you so far. Without a strong base everything comes crumbling down.
> 
> Getting back to the OP, I would agree with previous statements find some formal instruction. Maybe see if you can get some introductory classes. Experience any MA by just getting together (while it maybe fun) will limit you in the long run. Their is absolutely no replacement to learning from an experienced teacher.



I have always agreed with this myself, but sometimes you have to wonder: well, what did the people who STARTED the art do? Obviously they had no one before them to learn from. Then again, I guess what they did was come up with the basics and then improve them through trial and error as the system got handed down over the years.

Since the majority of those ancient histories were past down orally, we will never know the truth. All we can do is hypothesize, which in the end pretty much adds up to nothing.


----------

